
Kaiten - New Navigation Model For Web Application - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/menus/kaiten-new-navigation-model-for-web-application/
======
aba_sababa
This is very cool, but it was hard to concentrate on anything at all. I found
myself clicking blindly.

~~~
karl_nerd
True it's not for every site. But it would be perfect for listings like
craigslist, reddit (maybe using mobile version) and such :D

